# Who's heading up north?



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I was wondering who's planning on heading up north (i.e., thunder bay, au sable, rifle , etc) for opening weekend, what with the gas prices. Additionally, the weather is cooling and possibly wet, which lessened the bite last year imho. So, who's going and who's staying?


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

I'll be there. Never miss it. Ausable River up from the Parmalee Bridge. Might even find a mushroom or two.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll be up around Grayling. Wet weather means good streamer fishing, usually, and I've fished some great hendrickson emergences in the cold. Once in the snow, actually. The temperature drop on Saturday might put the fish off the bite, but I'll be there until Mon. night, so they should acclimate by then.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeee! I'm going to be North of Atlanta on Canada Creek Ranch. I plan on hopefully hitting the TBR and the OC near Onaway. Can't wait!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

ausable trophy waters for me, throwin big dark streamers! fish on!


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

Haven't missed an opening weekend in about 20 years or so. After Pappy passed 2 summers ago, we started commandeering the upper floor of the McKinley Inn (that's what we've always called it). We fish anywhere from Mio to the 4001 bridge, and _always_ stay for the Monday sleeper - river clears right out. 

Not overly thrilled with the new weather forecast, but I've fished the opener in snow squalls, cold thunderstorms, warm sun.......just about every condition there is. It's all about preparation and the right gear.


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rose City tradition, 17th year. Turkey huntin', trout fishin', Faull Inn pizza and beer drinkin'. Will be on our favorite small streams around Rose City, Mio, and Glennie.


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Headed up Friday...stayin' till Monday to get one day in without all the crowds. Caught one small brown last weekend...the river I fish was ragin and dark.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

its only 45 mins to mio so that isnt bad, floating mio to mckinnely both days, hopefully its 45 degrees and raining both days. A thirty inches is calling my name this year.


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to have to pass this year. Rivers don't look too good, and gas prices look worse. I'll be taking advantage of the spots close to home.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

Back to Glennie for us. Haven't been home since last September.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Quick Grayling area river report.

I fished the area over the weekend and up to Tuesday evening. Water levels are coming back down. Reports of fishing is very slow. High water and bright sunshine did not help people much. We managed a few trout on streamers and even a couple on the surface with BWO's and Hendrickson's.

The land is extreamly dry up there and there is a fire ban. It will take quite a few days straight of rain to change that.

There were almost no trout looking up. Almost none to be honest. There were plenty of bugs in the air. Once the sun was up one easily could find little black caddis and yellow stone flies in the air or on rocks and logs. Then the BWO's were joining in mid morning. By noon time there were full blown hatches of Hendrickson's. Those hatches were only lasting an hour or so. 


It could be any day now when the majority of them come out to feed. In the meanwhile if the fishing is slow the blue gills are now in the shallows and feeding heavily on spiders and micro poppers. They are not liking them moved at all cast and let it sit until they sip it or a few minutes has gone by then just a twitch and let it sit again.

I think we're going to search out other waters where the fish have already been looking up. We'll leave the madness to you guys!

Best of luck and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigmule (Mar 5, 2008)

i'll head up the 30th, my past two openers in glennie wasnt the greatest and i seem to do better after everyone clears out anyway,but gas prices will be a factor this year for me its getting crazy and i been thinking of selling my place 1/2 mile north of the glennie tavern,had it for 18 years what a shame.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I'm already up here!!! Soooo, my son and I will be bank fishing with big juicy nightcrawlers on the


> ausable trophy waters


....not really sure where that is..but its fun to say!! Our trophy water is the South Branch above Chase where you will find no whippy fisherman trying lure a trout into hitting some fur or feathers, all the time wishing they could put on a mepps spinner with a half nightcrawler attached so they could at least catch some fish!!!:lol: Good luck all!


----------



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Packed and ready to go, but I'm having my doubts about monday seeing as there's light snow in the forecast north of flint, but Sat and sun look pretty good. Looking to hit the small rivers and creeks and see if I can tease out a fattie. hopefully, the tb and surrounding waters will be good to the devout....


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

looks like there was a pretty bad fire in Grayling..............

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/04/fire_burns_through_1100_acres.html


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

TroutSeeker71 said:


> Rose City tradition, 17th year. Turkey huntin', trout fishin', Faull Inn pizza and beer drinkin'. Will be on our favorite small streams around Rose City, Mio, and Glennie.


Rose City area tradition, 3rd year. Turkey huntin', Trout Fishin', Beer driking, Shroom Picking. Trucks leaving in 6 hours.

If any of you guys ride by the burnt area, maybe you could take a couple pictures. I heard it jumped over I-75. I won't be up that far till memorial weekend.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

see this link go to bottom of page for big powerpoint of pics
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_10402-190723--,00.html


----------



## Jari22 (Jul 6, 2005)

fished turned on at 730 sat night and the good fishing lasted until about 3 pm the next day. fished the TB and a few tribs. nine altogether the smalled six inches and the biggest 11. Weather was beter than predicted and the fish were taken on green woolys on sat night and sun morning; on sun afternoon, light hendrickson and a beat up stone fly.


----------

